# Secunia Virus Alert: Mydoom.M



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Secunia Virus Alert: Mydoom.M 

Risk Rating: HIGH RISK 

Confirmed By: 7 Vendors 

========================================================================

Secunia Virus Information has issued a HIGH RISK alert for:
Mydoom.M

Learn More About Mydoom.M Online At Secunia:
http://secunia.com/virus_information/10893/


Virus Information Available At Secunia:
- Virus aliases
- Vendor severity ratings
- Vendor changelogs
- Short descriptions
- File sizes
- Grouped virus profiles with information from multiple antivirus 
vendors
- Links to removal tools/instructions
- Links to extensive vendor reports
- Searchable index of all virus information

Secunia Website:
http://secunia.com/


----------

